# Front cover today



## Suechoccy (13 September 2012)

Wonderful to see Sophie Christiansen on the front page. Sophie's smile and joy on her win was one of the defining moments of the Paralympics for me.


----------



## merrymeasure (13 September 2012)

Yes, it's a lovely cover. Love Sophie's smile too! Better a week late than not at all, I suppose. Musn't be churlish though, it looks smashing!


----------



## Xander (13 September 2012)

Excellent cover.  If only H&H had said that's what they planned to do in last weeks FB statement.... (or perhaps they didn't expect anyone to make a fuss)


----------



## BBH (13 September 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## joeanne (13 September 2012)

I haven't managed to stop and grab one yet....is there an apology inside to the gold medal winners of team GB for the callous snubbing in favour of Burley?


----------



## poops (13 September 2012)

Lovely picture & about time too H & H


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 September 2012)

merrymeasure said:



			Yes, it's a lovely cover. Love Sophie's smile too! Better a week late than not at all, I suppose. Musn't be churlish though, it looks smashing!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This ^^^^

Well done Sophie, its a lovely picture.


----------



## BBH (13 September 2012)

Natasha looks fabulously happy too.


Now lets start another marathon thread shall we 

Has Lee been left off the cover on purpose for those conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Koala Kate (13 September 2012)

Nice bit of back tracking and damage limitation H&H.
It proves you got it so wrong .


----------



## Koala Kate (15 September 2012)

Just admit you got it wrong Lucy


----------



## oldvic (16 September 2012)

I really can't see what the problem is. Although the Paralympics had finished, all the celebrations were still going on so it keeps them in the public eye for longer and it is still a current topic whereas Burghley had become old news and couldn't have been used a week later. I am sure that the H and H editor was aware of this so made the correct decision and did justice to both parties.


----------



## Koala Kate (16 September 2012)

Burghley happens every year.
London 2012 was a once in a lifetime event.
THAT'S what the problem is


----------



## oldvic (16 September 2012)

Koala Kate said:



			Burghley happens every year.
London 2012 was a once in a lifetime event.
THAT'S what the problem is
		
Click to expand...

As Rosemary Barlow has waited 35 years to own a 4* winner, I don't see that Burghley happening every year is relevant to her! The way Horse and Hound dealt with it meant both parties had their moment of glory and that was fair to everybody.


----------



## starsky (17 September 2012)

Am VERY happy to see them on the front cover and will be buying a copy!


----------

